
PySolFC – A collection of Solitaire games for Python - jan-kleks
https://github.com/shlomif/PySolFC
======
jan-kleks
PySolFC (previously known as PySol) is a multi-platform collection of over
1000 solitaire card (and not only) games with a rich feature set that can
rival commercial solitaire packages.

Unfortunately, PySolFC is getting old. To bring it up to date and make PySolFC
compatible with modern operating systems, it has to be ported to Python 3
first — so we desperately need Python programmers.

JOIN PORTING EFFORTS AT:
[https://github.com/shlomif/PySolFC](https://github.com/shlomif/PySolFC)

You can also help by spreading the word. After we finish porting PySolFC to
Python 3, new features will be added, we also aim to refresh the app’s look.

~~~
prashnts
Sweet! I'd love to contribute. There doesn't seem to be a contribution guide
or timeline in the repo. I'd suggest adding a list of modules which require
refactoring.

~~~
flicken
+1 If there were a list of tasks that needed to be done, it would be much
easier to pick up something in my spare time. The closest I can find to a task
list is here:
[https://github.com/shlomif/PySolFC/issues/11#issuecomment-28...](https://github.com/shlomif/PySolFC/issues/11#issuecomment-282500377)

------
MBlume
Are you actually planning to lose Python 2 compatibility is porting to 3? It
might make more sense to keep both if you can, if only because if you give up
Python 2, there'll be an intermediate period where the code won't run
anywhere.

Python six is a library that might help with targeting both

~~~
zzleeper
Code that supports both py2 and py3 is often ugly and a pain to work with.

I think your advice might be well intended, but if followed will end up with
an overloaded dev. and no new progress being made (and all that for the five
guys who still don't have py3 installed)

Sorry to sound harsh, but I wish someone had told me that advice when I
accepted to backport a py3 package to py2

~~~
xapata
Wow! The community has turned a corner! :-)

I don't believe 2-3 compatibility _must_ be ugly (though it certainly can be),
but I'm glad you believe what you said. If that makes sense.

~~~
JelteF
It's not only the compatibility that is ugly. It's also that python 2 code has
a couple of ugly warts, such as the forced arguments for super(). The only way
I'm supporting python 2 with my libraries is by running 3to2 and pasteurize
(future package) over the python 3 source code.

I really don't want to actually have source code that works on both, it's a
pain to maintain. Although the future library should make it a lot nicer, but
you still need a lot of ugly from __future__ imports as well.

~~~
xapata
I've been using 3.6 for some personal work and man are f-strings and ordered
dicts wonderful. I don't want to go back.

~~~
TylerE
OrderedDict is just a stdlib import away in Py2.7.

~~~
xapata
Yeah, but... those are ugly. ``m = {}`` is beautiful.

~~~
Macha
dict == OrderedDict is a cpython implementation detail. Not doing the import
is just leaving a footgun for yourself if you ever decide to try PyPy or VOC
or similar.

~~~
rspeer
I don't think it's much of a footgun, and I don't think it's limited to
CPython.

In Python 3.6, kwargs are ordered. In all versions of Python, kwargs are a
dict. Therefore, in any implementation of Python 3.6, dicts are ordered.

The dev team has stopped short of promising that dicts are ordered, but I
can't see how one would realistically be harmed by assuming it to be true.

------
kyle_u
Jan has been incredibly helpful, improving my open source Scala solitaire game
([https://solitaire.gg](https://solitaire.gg)) with Github bug reports and
feedback, and even suggested using it as a new frontend for PySolFC (which I'd
love to do).

------
jan-kleks
Important message from the project maintainer, shlomif:

"Hi all! To facilitate coordination about contributing to PySol, please join
me for a real time Internet chat on ##pysol on Freenode (note the double
octothorpe) . I am usually "rindolf" there with a fallback "shlomif" nickname.
We may set up chat rooms on different services in the future."

------
phjesusthatguy3
PySolFC! I haven't installed that in 8 years or so. My wife would be _so
happy_ if we could get that ported to Android. I'll have to take a look at
this.

------
jwilk
Why did you point us to _unofficial clone of the Subversion repository_?

~~~
jan-kleks
Because there is really not much going on in the official repo? See for
yourself:
[https://sourceforge.net/p/pysolfc/code/commit_browser](https://sourceforge.net/p/pysolfc/code/commit_browser)

And due to the fact that shlomif is doing his best to improve PysolFC in that
"unofficial clone of the Subversion repository".

~~~
username223
Just to be clear, this is a fork (takeover?) of
[http://pysolfc.sourceforge.net](http://pysolfc.sourceforge.net) , which is an
approved fork of [http://www.pysol.org/](http://www.pysol.org/) .

~~~
jan-kleks
I think you can call it a fork. There will probably even be a name change some
time in the future.

There was not much activity regarding PySol and PySolFC in recent years.
Shlomif is trying to change this.

------
phreeza
The title seems to have been modified, probably by the mods? I think the old
title was more appropriate because it is clearly posted for the purpose of
recruiting help. I would suggest the old title, possibly prefixed with Show or
Ask HN?

edit: Current title seems good.

